# Thinking about a ceramic???



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2006)

If any of you ever think about  considering a ceramic cooker over a WSM, then think  *AGAIN*.  I'm not discounting the cooking performance of the ceramics at all, because I've seen and tasted fantastic food off of them and they are great cookers.  But..... you always have to worrk about them cracking or breaking.  And with the money you spend on a ceramic vs. a WSM it's just too much of a risk if you ask me!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 5, 2006)

I'd love one one for winter cooking. Think I'll ask oinkinheat if I can try one out this winter.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 5, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I'd love one one for winter cooking. Think I'll ask oinkinheat if I can try one out this winter.


 :ack:  :loony:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guess he didn't read the link??


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 5, 2006)

Larry,
The problems cited in the link are about the Primo-Oval. That's a product Primo introduced a year or two ago. Not the typical egg shape.

My cooker, dubbed Einstien, is a Primo-Kamado - kissing cousin to the BGE. It works in blizzards, high winds, almost any weather.

Drawbacks are weight and limited cooking capacity, I'll give you that.

Don't know if the poster is using lighter-fluid. The instuction manual that came with Einstien was very up front stating to *never use lighter fluid *to start the fire. Perhaps that the problem the poster is having. Perhaps it is just a design flaw in the oval version.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Larry,
> The problems cited in the link are about the Primo-Oval. That's a product Primo introduced a year or two ago. Not the typical egg shape.
> 
> My cooker, dubbed Einstien, is a Primo-Kamado - kissing cousin to the BGE. It works in blizzards, high winds, almost any weather.
> ...



Where in my post did I mention BGE's?  I stated "ceramic's", meaning ALL ceramics are susceptible to cracking, which they are.  The user that made that post has 4 "ceramic" cookers and understands how to use them. There was obviously a flaw in that cooker. 

As far as being able to cook in any weather with your ceramic, I'm happy to sayI can cook on my WSM in any weather as well.  I paid $189 for my cooker, how much did you pay for your ceramic?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> I have a son living on the shores of Lake Michigan year around, and he uses his Big Green Egg year around.  It will generate *intense* heat. Everything that I have had from it has been great.  Last year at the Bel Air B-B-Q Bash, a state championship event, Big Green Egg users took more trophies than anyone. That will be held again this coming Friday and Saturday.  I'll make a point to see how they do this year.   I would buy one in a minute if I didn't already have a charcoal grill, a gasser, and an offset smoker.  It's a natural, I think, for people who don't like to "fiddle" with their fire, and who prefer to use charcoal as their main source of heat.



Either I wasn't clear on the subject or everyone's misunderstanding my post.  I said the ceramics were great cookers, but are "breakable", which is a fact compared to a WSM.  No need to defend the ceramics, I know they work and work well.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 5, 2006)

Hey Larry - take a pill  :grin: 
The poster referred to problems with his Primo Oval. I referenced the BGE as Einstein is the orginal cooker made by Primo and looks like a BGE. Most folks know what a BGE is and don't know what a Primo Kamado is.

Yes, All ceramics can crack. Yes, the WSM is cheaper. You could get nearly 3 WSMs to what I laid out for Einstein. So what?

I don't own a WSM and have never cooked on one so I can make no judgement as to which one puts out a better product. I suspect that if the pit-jockey was familar with both the product would be the same.

I do know that I didn't have to make several "modifications", didn't have to fabricate a wind shield or worry about it walking away (as in thieves)

I do know that Einstein will hold 250 degrees for 8 - 10 hours in 5 degree weather without having to refuel. Which means I get to spend more time out of the elements and not effing around outside in rain, hail and snow or worry about starting a forest fire.

Don't like ceramics, hey don't buy one. 

I do plan on buying a WSM for the portability factor. Weber makes a good product and I have 2 of charcoal grills.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Hey Larry - take a pill  :grin:
> The poster referred to problems with his Primo Oval. I referenced the BGE as Einstein is the orginal cooker made by Primo and looks like a BGE. Most folks know what a BGE is and don't know what a Primo Kamado is.
> 
> Yes, All ceramics can crack. Yes, the WSM is cheaper. You could get nearly 3 WSMs to what I laid out for Einstein. So what?
> ...



Take a pill?  I'll ignore that. 

Like I said you either misinterpreted my post or you just don't know any better, probably a little of both.  My post was simply to make people aware of the possiblity of a ceramic cracking. You've obviously taken offence to the post and that is why you are defending them so much.  

I also never said I didn't like ceramics.  I simply stated they're alot of money for the risk of breaking compared to less money and a more durable equally or better functioning WSM.

BTW, I don't have a wind break, a guru, nor have I made any modifications to my WSM's and I can cook for a minimum of 12 hours without refueling or even touching.  That's in any type of weather.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 5, 2006)

Not to take sides but I have to agree with Larry. He simply mentioned that ceramics have a chance of cracking and for those looking into them to do more research regarding the durability or simply just how to use them. 

Now this may be an isolated case regarding the cracking on that guys ceramic. 

Obviously Dats has a ceramic and has been using it for a long time. Maybe he's smarter and knows how the cooker functions compared to that guy who just got his ceramic and it cracked within the first few cooks. 

For us simpletons, maybe, a WSM is the 'easier' decision and so far no one has complained, that we know of, of any problems with their WSM.

Well all live in different regions with varying temperatures during specific times of year. Dats in Colorado, Larry In VA, Me in KS. We all know what snow is and freezing temps and learn how to cope with it. For some, staying outside to adjust temps in the cold maybe isin't their cup of tea, maybe it is for others. 

There are pro's and con's to both, bottom line is that they are both capable of producing great Q. 

Larry was by no means talking down about the ceramics, just bringing up a point that someone (including myself) may not realize regarding the ceramics, besides they aren't cheap either.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 5, 2006)

Peace & Love to all


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 5, 2006)

WSM's are for PUNKS!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

I heard he bought one but is afraid to tell us about it.  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :^o


----------



## DaleP (Aug 5, 2006)

Last time I used my little smoker that could "WSM" I was Uh Knee Bre ated and dropped the lid. Som Bit(h got a big ol scratch across it. Still works though but I mainly use it for overnight butts and smoked corn since getting my pull behind. I do think that my ribs and brisket are better cooked on the stick burner! :winkie: But that could be because of all the practice I have been doing too.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 5, 2006)

Out numbered, why yes. But when my Kamado cracks into four pieces  8-[ , the sheer weight of each falling fragment will crush 16 WSMs into cookie pans  :badgrin: .

Remember boys and girls, "there is no strength in numbers, have no such misconception" :winkie: 

 #-o wrong avatar for that quote


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 5, 2006)

There Be Heretics Here?    Should be careful lest the BBQ Gods frown upon us and cause more problems with the board


----------



## wittdog (Aug 5, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that was funny....


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 5, 2006)

All ceramic cookers eventually crack,and don't bother trying to start one up in -20 degree weather     :grin:     eventually you end up buying an offset woodburner that outcooks them little lightweight toys and snicker at the ceramic loonies!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> I don't have one. I have an offset.  But *I'm always leary of statements that begin with "All."*


 =D>


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 5, 2006)

"All" as in with time they all dry out and crack,oh and the loonie part is all true,especially when it's straight off a gasser and into a ceramic and they think bbq is something that noone else using something else has figured out. :grin:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 5, 2006)

BBQmmm wrote:
*... and the loonie part is all true,especially when it's straight off a gasser and into a ceramic and they think bbq is something that noone else using something else has figured out.* 

WTF?  :slap: I've never taken anything straight of a gasser and stuck it in a ceramic much less try to pass it off a Q. Now that offends me :antismile: 

Hey hey, my my
Einstein can never die,
There's more to the picture than meets the eye,
Hey hey, my my
This is the story of a smoker gone rotten,
It's better to burn out  - rust never sleeps
Hey hey, my my

My apologies to Mr Young 8-[


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

DATs, he's just


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 5, 2006)

Might be time to change the Avatar and go to the blue room if this keeps up :rant: Then we dance upon the water. :grin:


----------



## DaleP (Aug 5, 2006)

If you cook good Q in a garbage can more power to you and I dont mind at all. im just not hungry right now thank you very much.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 5, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Might be time to change the Avatar and go to the blue room if this keeps up :rant: Then we dance upon the water. :grin:



Your Avatar does scare me a bit.


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 5, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> BBQmmm wrote:
> *... and the loonie part is all true,especially when it's straight off a gasser and into a ceramic and they think bbq is something that noone else using something else has figured out.*
> 
> WTF?  :slap: I've never taken anything straight of a gasser and stuck it in a ceramic much less try to pass it off a Q. Now that offends me :antismile:
> ...


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 5, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Hey hey, my my
> Einstein can never die,
> There's more to the picture than meets the eye,
> Hey hey, my my
> ...




Cracking ceramic,,,,cracking ceramic as we sing,,, 
you know it,,yes you know it'll make a pling,,,,, 
don't really wanna tell you when,,,,
cuz you know it really iz no zen.


My apologies to sanford and son.


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 6, 2006)

back on the topic ... Larry, I would like to get a jumbo BGE some day when my ship comes in, even though they can crack ... I would like to add an offset to my collection as well


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 6, 2006)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> back on the topic ... Larry, I would like to get a jumbo BGE some day when my ship comes in, even though they can crack ... I would like to add an offset to my collection as well



Shawn, I agree with you, I love to cook on different types of cookers as well.  I'd even consider a ceramic one day if they weren't so expensive and came with the possibility of cracking.  If they were in the same price range as a WSM, I'd buy one in a heart beat.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Shawn White":14qn5ral]back on the topic ... Larry, I would like to get a jumbo BGE some day when my ship comes in, even though they can crack ... I would like to add an offset to my collection as well



Shawn, I agree with you, I love to cook on different types of cookers as well.  I'd even consider a ceramic one day if they weren't so expensive and came with the possibility of cracking.  If they were in the same price range as a WSM, I'd buy one in a heart beat.[/quote:14qn5ral]

Larry....read that again, now c'mon, you can't have it both ways. Make up your mind. :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 6, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> All ceramic cookers eventually crack,and don't bother trying to start one up in -20 degree weather     :grin:     *eventually you end up buying an offset woodburner that outcooks them little lightweight toys *and snicker at the ceramic loonies!



I purchased a custom made offset pit from a very well known pit builder.  It was a beautiful, very well made pit that cooked very well.  But to be honest with you it didn't cook BBQ any better than my WSM's.  I'll put my BBQ cooked in my "toy" as you call the smaller cookers, up against your "Big Manly Stick Burner" anyday.  Don't even try to get into a "is this real BBQ or not", because if you wanna start that debate nobody including myself and you are making "Real Traditional BBQ" here.

Good BBQ is made by a good cook regardless of what they are cooking on.  It's the cook, not the pit!  This thread was not intended to bash ceramics, it was just a "heads up" to anyone thinking about buying one, that's all.  Sorry to anyone offended.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 6, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":17g1smoa][quote="Shawn White":17g1smoa]back on the topic ... Larry, I would like to get a jumbo BGE some day when my ship comes in, even though they can crack ... I would like to add an offset to my collection as well



Shawn, I agree with you, I love to cook on different types of cookers as well.  I'd even consider a ceramic one day if they weren't so expensive and came with the possibility of cracking.  If they were in the same price range as a WSM, I'd buy one in a heart beat.[/quote:17g1smoa]

Larry....read that again, now c'mon, you can't have it both ways. Make up your mind. :grin:[/quote:17g1smoa]

Now you look here Mr. B.  8-[   I said if they didn't cost so much I'd like to have one!  Originally I said I didn't want one because the cost so much!  What's the confusion??  Now I'm confused?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 6, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Larry....read that again, now c'mon, you can't have it both ways. Make up your mind. :grin:[/quote:2hyzxk40]

Now you look here Mr. B.  8-  * I said if they didn't cost so much I'd like to have one!  Originally I said I didn't want one because the cost so much! * What's the confusion??  Now I'm confused?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/quote:2hyzxk40]

How much did your offset cost you? [/quote:2hyzxk40]

Oh boy........... How many 1/4", 3/8" steel offsets have you heard of cracking???


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> I purchased a custom made offset pit from a very well known pit builder.  It was a beautiful, very well made pit that cooked very well.  But to be honest with you it didn't cook BBQ any better than my WSM's.  I'll put my BBQ cooked in my "toy" as you call the smaller cookers, up against your "Big Manly Stick Burner" anyday.  Don't even try to get into a "is this real BBQ or not", because if you wanna start that debate nobody including myself and you are making "Real Traditional BBQ" here.




Well i don't know which offset you had,but if you couldn't make tastier BBQ than a charcoal only WSM then something was definitely wrong,were you burning wood? could you burn wood in the offset?Maybe the offset wasn't thick enough for some serious all wood cooking?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Here we go.....


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 6, 2006)

What? Now everyone will go off on a traditionalist crap poopoo post,right?
Well if you can then do,if you can't let someone else burn your wood for you and pay $12 a bag!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 6, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're probably right, my pit was probably poorly constructed of low grade materials and wouldn't work well with the pressure treated pine wood I was using.  What would you suggest I do next time?


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 6, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> You're probably right, my pit was probably poorly constructed of low grade materials and wouldn't work well with the pressure treated pine wood I was using.  What would you suggest I do next time?



Ok,firstly get rid of the pine,then make sure any wood you collect is stacked nicely in bigger pieces to season,then cut too size day before your cook and let air,minimum 3 year old will cook nicely for you,so always be on the lookout like a squirrel,,,ahhh just replace wood with nuts!!meat will taste better,always preheat the wood,and get yourself a heavy offset with a big ass 400#+ 20" minimum firebox which is very important for combustion and very clean burn.
And stay away from them baffleless offsets at BBQ galore for $200,them things are the worlds worst bbq cookers!
Glad to be of some help. [-X


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 6, 2006)

even if cermics were priced the same as WSM we'd still say 'but they can crack'

I'm thinking not all cracks are a real problem anyways.  Guys???


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 6, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I just smoked a turd per your instructions and it was the best turd I've ever cooked.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 6, 2006)

Well my instructions were to split your wood into cooking size pieces the day before your cook and let air,so i'm thinking my instructions of 4 hours ago weren't followed correctly,i'm sure the turds could haver been tastier.
Your welcome.


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 6, 2006)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> even if cermics were priced the same as WSM we'd still say 'but they can crack'
> 
> I'm thinking not all cracks are a real problem anyways.  Guys???



I just recommended a primo oval to someone who just had to have a ceramic,the 18" round ceramics are way too small when you consider that 2" all around are pretty much unusable due to the high heat,which makes for a 14" rib cook.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 6, 2006)

Shawn,
Cracking is not a common event with Ceramics. The Primo Brand, "oval" model is what this hubbub was orignally about. The oval is just that, oval and not the typical egg shape. I speculated that the oval has a design flaw. My Primo round "Egg" has never cracked, nor I have heard of other eggs cracking. 

Primo claims since the eggs are so effecient that huge amounts of combustion air are not needed, thus resulting in a moister product without the need of a water pan. I have on occassion put a grillgrate from an ECB on top of the fire ring and then placed an aluminum foil pad on top of the ECB grate to catch grease drips to prevent flare ups when doing butts but have never used a water pan. All with good results.

I've ran it at 500 df for steaks, but usually use it at the 250 mark for smoking. I've successfully maintain temps at the 200 degree range but the vents are nearly shut off which could result in the fire going out if the lump isn't loaded just so.

That is all.

PS: If elected president, I promise an egg in every house and butt in every egg :grin:    :grin:  8-[


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

This guy's a troll, boys.  He feeds off your responses.  Look at his response to mine above, and watch what happens now..  You feed him, he lives!  The saddest part is, he's a friend of Uncle Bubba's... #-o


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 6, 2006)

And KlosetBBQ'r is my buddee tooo,when he get's back from his vacation i'm sure he'll give us a full report on the oval Primo he ordered,i'll get him to burn down some mesquite and we'll see wha happenz.


----------



## Finney (Aug 6, 2006)

Too lazy to read 4 pages... :^o 
Thinking of a ceramic.... what you guys think. 8-[


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Too lazy to read 4 pages... :^o
> *Thinking of a ceramic.... *what you guys think. 8-[


A ceramic what??      :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Too lazy to read 4 pages... :^o
> Thinking of a ceramic.... what you guys think. 8-[


Buy a vase  
YAWWNNNNNNNN....... :eep:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Too lazy to read 4 pages... :^o
> Thinking of a ceramic.... what you guys think. 8-[


Buy a vase  
YAWWNNNNNNNN....... :eep:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 6, 2006)

Joker Wrote


> This guy's a troll, boys. He feeds off your responses. Look at his response to mine above, and watch what happens now.. You feed him, he lives



If I remember my Norse Mythology, you can turn a Troll into stone by saying the Trolls name aloud in the Trolls presence.

  How do you up load a .wav file and attached it to the "Post Reply" button?  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Joker Wrote
> 
> 
> > This guy's a troll, boys. He feeds off your responses. Look at his response to mine above, and watch what happens now.. You feed him, he lives
> ...


I don't think you can on this type board but Scotty might be able to figure out a way. [-o< Otherwise, you can always post the link.  :!:


----------



## Finney (Aug 6, 2006)

Here's what I got Puff.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 6, 2006)

Follow A.B.'s lead. Got a hot plate and a drill?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is a thread the proves out my "*5 page*" theory which state that when a thread gets to 5 pages it is better to lock it then to let it run on!...I can now apply for my Masters in BBQ Forum Administration!! =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Here's what I got Puff.


Man that is sweet =D>


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Here is a thread the proves out my "*5 page*" theory which state that when a thread gets to 5 pages it is better to lock it then to let it run on!...I can now apply for my Masters in BBQ Forum Administration!! =D>


Oh my God!  #-o


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 6, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Here is a thread the proves out my "*5 page*" theory which state that when a thread gets to 5 pages it is better to lock it then to let it run on!...I can now apply for my Masters in BBQ Forum Administration!! =D>


I'll regret this but.......I am totally shocked a topic could get to 5 pages 
 :!:


----------



## zilla (Aug 7, 2006)

This years winner of the Canadian BBQ Championship (Sunday August 6th) won using a Big Green Egg.


----------



## Finney (Aug 7, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> This years winner of the Canadian BBQ Championship (Sunday August 6th) won using a Big Green Egg.


That's Canada.... can't really count it as BBQ.   




Just kidding you crazy Canuuks.  I love to kid the Canadians.  LOL


----------



## Finney (Aug 7, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> This years winner of the Canadian BBQ Championship (Sunday August 6th) won using a Big Green Egg.


That's Canada.... can't really count it as BBQ.   




Just kidding you crazy Canuuks.  I love to kid the Canadians.  LOL


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> BBQmmm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're probably right, my pit was probably poorly constructed of low grade materials and wouldn't work well with the pressure treated pine wood I was using.  What would you suggest I do next time?[/quote:ncovkgac]

 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

I love using pressure treated pine it gives the meat a good turpentine flavor. 
I dont think I would ever buy ceramic. To much money for too small of a cooking area. If I was going to spend that kind of money on a set it and forget it cooker I would get a stumps or something similar. But I love buring sticks so Ill stick with my gator. 
I own a WSM for smaller cooks. I have not smoked any meat on it yet but Ill see in the next month or two if I like it as much as my gator.

Chris


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> That's Canada.... can't really count it as BBQ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should be here for the annual baby seal clubbing ... tastes like chicken but really tender. Beaver rocks too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2006)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not even going there....  [-X


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 7, 2006)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you go to China they are having the same thing but with dogs...and you don't have to wait, they just "eliminated" 500 + dogs


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 7, 2006)

Yup they do eat dogs in china and korea,why you think our dogs are so obedient over here,deep down they somehow know this.
I say if it's dumb enough to be caught it should be eaten.
I ever mention i tried dog fat?Was sitting in a restaurant and this old man sitting by himself was putting back shots of i thought some kind of liquor,
so i asked..... and he barks!!! so i just had to try some.

One day i want to club and really haul off on one of those itty bitty baby seals, then cook the meat and eat it,,yum yum.


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 7, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Yup they do eat dogs in china and korea,why you think our dogs are so obedient over here,deep down they somehow know this.
> I say if it's dumb enough to be caught it should be eaten.
> I ever mention i tried dog fat?Was sitting in a restaurant and this old man sitting by himself was putting back shots of i thought some kind of liquor,
> so i asked..... and he barks!!! so i just had to try some.
> ...


The great thing about it is they bleed out while being tenderized at the same time.


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 7, 2006)

I heard about this bleeding out and tenderizing if done properly,           if you really haul off on one hard enough you won't have to gut and clean.


----------



## Cookerme (Aug 7, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> zilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the Cedar Grilling team that won GC at the Canadian BBQ Championship in Barrie (Sunday August 6th)is once again,,,,,Canadian! that's ahhhh i forget how many in a row by canadian teams,maybe the US heavy hitter BBQ teams will know?

I'm not kidding you crazy yankees. i love to not kid the Yankees.


----------



## Finney (Aug 7, 2006)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who cares.  :dunno:


----------



## DATsBBQ (Aug 7, 2006)

Any update on the .wav file thing? 

Upon looking in the wife's book of shadows, modern day trolls still live under bridges and often make a living working as underwriters in the home loan industry.


----------

